# xorg: dead keys sind weg

## musv

Hi, weiß nicht, seit wann das der Fall ist. Aber vor kurzem ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Dead-Keys in meinem xorg nicht mehr funktionieren. Das ist ärgerlich. Ab und zu brauch ich die doch mal. 

Weiß da jemand mehr drüber? Die Konfiguration hatte ich schon vor längerer Zeit umgestellt, also xorg.conf.d -> 10-evdev.conf

----------

## Christian99

wie sieht denn die evdef-conf aus? du kannst auch mal ins xorg log schauen, da steht drin welche optionen für welche dvices angewendet werden

----------

## musv

Als ich das Posting schrieb, war ich grad auf Arbeit. Von daher:

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "Keyboard"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "AutoRepeat"    "500 30"

        Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

        Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

        Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

       Option "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

       Option "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

```
[    12.227] (**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

[    12.227] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    12.227] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    12.227] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    12.227] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    12.227] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    12.227] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[    12.227] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[    12.227] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    12.227] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

[    12.227] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[    12.227] (**) Option "xkb_variant" ",winkeys"
```

----------

## Christian99

da taucht ja nichts in richtung "nodeadkeys" auf, also scheint das von der seite zu passen, Soweit ich weiß kanns dann nur per setxkbmap umgestellt werden. manche DEs machen das auf wunsch, zb KDE. Was verwendest du denn?

----------

## musv

e16

D.h. das Desktop Environment greift nicht in meine Konfiguration ein. Die Konfiguration der Schriftarten erfolgt nur über X.

Ach ja, installierte xorg-server-Version ist 1.13.0

```
eix xorg-server

[I] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.9.5-r1 1.10.6-r1 1.11.4-r1 1.12.2 (~)1.12.3 (~)1.12.4 (~)1.13.0 {{dmx doc ipv6 kdrive minimal nptl selinux static-libs tslib +udev xnest xorg xvfb}}

     Installed versions:  1.13.0(22:13:11 24.09.2012)(doc nptl udev xorg -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -selinux -static-libs -tslib -xnest -xvfb)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org X servers
```

----------

## Christian99

hm, du kannst ja mal per hand versuchen das umzustellen mit "setxkbmap". Ich weiß aber nicht genau wie das funktioniert, weiß nur dass es das gibt.

Viel Erfolg!

----------

## musv

Im Debian-Forum soll es angeblich mit:

```
setxkbmap -variant "basic"
```

funktionieren. Tat es bei mir leider nicht.

Update:

http://www.mail-archive.com/gentoo-user@lists.gentoo.org/msg133035.html

Demnach scheint wohl xkbmap irgendwie kaputt zu sein.

Update2:

https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9752

 *Quote:*   

> Jon TURNEY  2012-07-23 12:55:25 UTC 
> 
> (In reply to comment #12)
> 
> > Sorry, you are right. Anyone would have any objections?
> ...

 

*Grmpf!*

Denken die Leute auch mal etwas nach?Last edited by musv on Mon Nov 26, 2012 3:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

wenn ich das richtig verstehe, ist das problem, dass die tilde kein deadkey im deutschen Layout ist. Gehn denn die anderen deadkeys?

----------

## schmidicom

Nur so aus neugier, gibt es in der deutschen Sprache überhaupt einen Buchstaben der mit einem Tilde kombiniert werden muss/kann?

Auf Wikipedia habe ich das hier gefunden:

Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tottaste

 *Quote:*   

> Auf deutschen Tastaturen ist noch der Zirkumflex (»^«) und die Tilde (»~«) oft als Tottaste ausgeführt. Allerdings stirbt die Tilde als Tottaste auf deutschen Tastaturen aus, da kaum noch ein Tastaturtreiber sie als Tottaste aufführt.

 

----------

## musv

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> wenn ich das richtig verstehe, ist das problem, dass die tilde kein deadkey im deutschen Layout ist. Gehn denn die anderen deadkeys?

 

Ja, die anderen gehen noch. Das ^ hab ich nicht probiert (bin grad wieder auf Arbeit). 

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Nur so aus neugier, gibt es in der deutschen Sprache überhaupt einen Buchstaben der mit einem Tilde kombiniert werden muss/kann?

 

Einer der größten Vorteile unter Linux ist für mich, dass ich nicht jedes Mal die Tastatur umschalten muss, wenn ich ein paar Sonderzeichen tippen will. Auch die dämlichen Alt+xxx-Codes aus Windows kann und will ich mir nicht merken. Für mich war das bisherige Verhalten des Dead Keys eigentlich perfekt. Die Änderung betrachte ich als Bug.

----------

## Christian99

Hm, also ich persönlcih brauche die tilde häufiger als nodeadkey, wie vermutlich viele nutzer des deutschen tastaturlayouts. um sowas wie sonderzeichen einfach tippen zu können gibts ja sowas wie tastaturlayouts. Nicht  böse sein, aber meiner meinung nach ist tilde als nondeadkey besser...

----------

## musv

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> Hm, also ich persönlcih brauche die tilde häufiger als nodeadkey, wie vermutlich viele nutzer des deutschen tastaturlayouts. um sowas wie sonderzeichen einfach tippen zu können gibts ja sowas wie tastaturlayouts. Nicht  böse sein, aber meiner meinung nach ist tilde als nondeadkey besser...

 

Mag sein. Du hast auch Recht aus Deiner Sicht. Aber ~ zu tippen, war bisher ebenfalls möglich. Eine leichte Verbesserung für viele wurde sich durch eine starke Verschlechterung für wenige erkauft. Und das No-Deadkey-Layout gab es auch schon bisher. 

Situation vorher:

~: benötigte 2 Tastaturanschläge, da Deadkey

ñ: benötigte ebenfalls 2 Tastaturanschläge

Situation jetzt:

~: bekommst du mit einem Tastendruck hin. 

ñ: kopier ich mir jetzt aus irgendwelchen Zeichentabellen raus.   :Shocked: 

Anmerkung:

Ich hab mal die Bug-ID oben von xorg korrigiert. Fehlte eine 2 am Ende.

----------

## Christian99

ja, ok da hast du auch wieder recht.wenn es extra eine deadkey und nodeadkey variante gibt,dann sollte die deadkey variante auch so funktionieren...

aber du schreibst, dass es momentan gar nicht geht. ich kenn mich jetzt zwar net damit aus, weil ich es nicht verwende, abergibts nicht sowas wie einen Composekey, mit dem man sowas macht?

----------

## schmidicom

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> Ich kenn mich jetzt zwar net damit aus, weil ich es nicht verwende, aber gibts nicht sowas wie einen Composekey, mit dem man sowas macht?

 

Bei den aktuellen Tastaturen gibt es keine Composetaste mehr weswegen sie mit SHIFT + AltGr simuliert wird, doch da das Tilde nur mit AltGr ohne SHIFT erreichbar ist dürfte das eine interessante Fingerakrobatik werden.  :Wink: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

Man kann die Compose-Taste auch einstellen. Bei mir ist es die linke Windows Taste, und so ergibt LWin+AltGr+~, dann 'n' nun 'ñ'.

Aus meiner /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputClass" 

    Identifier  "keyboard-all_de" 

    Driver      "evdev" 

    Option      "XkbLayout"  "de" 

    Option      "XkbOptions" "compose:lwin"

    MatchIsKeyboard "on" 

EndSection
```

----------

## musv

Danke für die Info. Die Lösung werd ich mir im Hinterkopf behalten. 

Der Thread bei bugs.freedesktop.org hat sich in die Richtung entwickelt. dass sich wohl die Befürworter der Tilde-Nicht-Deadkey-Variante durchsetzen, da es eher der Din-Norm für die deutsche Tastatur entspricht.

Dumm ist dann nur, dass in der Konsole außerhalb von X in der Defaultvariante die Tilde wie gewohnt ein Deadkey ist. Das ergibt dann das Potential für ein unterschiedliches Verhalten bei so hübschen Ausdrücken wie:

```
rm -rf ~/irgendwas
```

und

```
rm -rf ~ /irgendwas
```

Ich hab's für mich erst mal insofern gelöst, dass ich:

```
[I] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config

     Available versions:  2.1 2.2.1-r1 2.3 2.4.1-r2 2.4.1-r3 (~)2.5 (~)2.5.1 2.6 [m](~)2.7

     Installed versions:  2.6(23:38:52 28.11.2012)

     Homepage:            http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/XKeyboardConfig

     Description:         X keyboard configuration database
```

in Version 2.7 maskiert hab.

----------

## Max Steel

 *musv wrote:*   

> Danke für die Info. Die Lösung werd ich mir im Hinterkopf behalten. 
> 
> Der Thread bei bugs.freedesktop.org hat sich in die Richtung entwickelt. dass sich wohl die Befürworter der Tilde-Nicht-Deadkey-Variante durchsetzen, da es eher der Din-Norm für die deutsche Tastatur entspricht.
> 
> Dumm ist dann nur, dass in der Konsole außerhalb von X in der Defaultvariante die Tilde wie gewohnt ein Deadkey ist. Das ergibt dann das Potential für ein unterschiedliches Verhalten bei so hübschen Ausdrücken wie

 

In der Konsole gibt es auch beide Varianten. das eine Keymap heißt de, das andere keymap de-latin1

----------

## musv

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> In der Konsole gibt es auch beide Varianten. das eine Keymap heißt de, das andere keymap de-latin1

 

Schon klar. Bei der einen Variante in der Konsole ist die Tilde ein Deadkey. Im X ist das nicht mehr der Fall, egal welche Variante du wählst.

----------

